

Today OReilly offering 3000 Wiley tech titles in ebook format, DRM-free - yarapavan
http://shop.oreilly.com/category/deals/welcome-wiley.do?intcmp=il-npa-dotd-welcome-wiley

======
yarapavan
Brands include - Wiley, Wrox, Sybex, Visual, For Dummies.

The best part is that all these ebooks are DRM-free - life time access,
multiple file formats, free updates + Dropbox syncing.

------
pasbesoin
IIRC, some of these have been in their Safari (safaribooksonline.com)
subscription product for some time?

So, this represents the addition of direct sales of DRM-free ebook versions
(on oreilly.com), as opposed to having the content at all?

